# Pine tree VS. Golf carts



## SmokinPiney (Jul 17, 2009)

Took a walk out back this mornin to see if last night's storm did any damage and found this.. Pine tree 2, golf carts 0 haha!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 17, 2009)

Ouch. I can sympathize. A few years ago I did a complete rebuild of my twenty year old garden tractor to dedicate it to wood hauling and snow plowing duty. I spent every night for weeks in the garage tearing it completely down and replacing parts and sanding and painting.

Two weeks after I got done a pine went down one night right on top of it and flattened it.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn SmokinPiney that's a shame that happened, Club Car looked in pretty good shape too. btw I have a '75 G1 that's still running nicely...getting ready to take my granddaughter for a berry picking ride in it shortly.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 18, 2009)

Yikes.  Don't you mean- Pine 2, golf carts 1?  I mean- the pine is in pretty tough shape too LOL


----------



## SlyFerret (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh snap

That really sucks

I do have to ask though... do you always park your golf carts in the woods?

-SF


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 18, 2009)

looks to me like those golf carts were antagonizing that pine by pulling off the bark. But just look at that poor innocent 5 gallon pail that got ruined. what sad times are these.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jul 19, 2009)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> I do have to ask though... do you always park your golf carts in the woods?
> 
> -SF



haha course we do!  Actually the camo cart had some issues so it got parked temporarily (well for good now) and the club car was for parts. That's kind of our "junk" road.  

And yes we lost a perfectly good 5 gal bucket in the wreck.. R.I.P


----------



## mjbrown (Jul 19, 2009)

SmokinPiney said:
			
		

> SlyFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont know where you fellas saw the clubcar.. i see a yamah G9 and G1. to bad , both are good carts

with ant posting luck, this is my 88 yamaha G2:


----------



## 'bert (Jul 19, 2009)

I heard putting pine in your golf carts causes creosote build up :coolsmile:  - sorry (but it had be said)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep. The number one cause of gold cart destruction in the U.S. is burning pine. And it can make you go blind too.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jul 20, 2009)

MJ, your right! we used to have a club car mixed in back there. I didn't even take notice to which one got smashed. Just laughed and took the picture lol.


----------

